# TTOC Scottish Classic Car Show Stand Errol 10th June 2012



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening All,

There has been a bit of chat on last years thread about attending this event again this year, so I've had a chat with Mary MacLeod (Treasurer of TAYSIDE CLASSIC CAR CLUB) and she would be happy for us to be in attendance again 

The show is on Sunday the 10th of June at Errol Airfield just off the A90 between Perth and Dundee, they have been doing this event since 2006 and the clubs going have increased in number, with Clubs attending from all over the country.

Admission to the Show will be £4 per car for a Club Stand. This is a non profit making event, with all monies raised being donated to local children's charities.

For eveyone wanting to attend on the TTOC stand, I will need a few details which you can find on the attached link. Send me a PM with the details and I'll do the rest.

http://www.taysideclassiccarclub.co.uk/ ... 202012.pdf

Please feel free to check out the link below for the actual event:-

http://www.taysideclassiccarclub.co.uk/Show-2.html

*NAMES*
Duffy
Trev
Blackers
Abe
JimmyF
Danny
Missile
Genie
Phope

Anyone else interested in attending please add your name to the list, think everyone that attended last year would agree it was a very good event............hopefully this year I can also convince Trev to get a BBQ on the go :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Am a gas technician no a cook :wink:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

trev said:


> Am a gas technician no a cook :wink:


Ach Trev, it all cremates the same way...


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Am a gas technician no a cook :wink:
> ...


Gas + flame = BBQ.....man in the know Trev :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

And he knows what to do wi a wee sausage :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Can see this thread is a gang up on trev week  throw your best shots guys :-* and less of the "wee" jimmy :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Can see this thread is a gang up on trev week  throw your best shots guys :-* and less of the "wee" jimmy :lol:


Would we Trev??? It's not fair to pick on the old :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=book2.gif] rules for reps behaviour,


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] rules for reps behaviour,


Don't think that's come through in the post yet mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening All,

I have got the club stand form through for the Errol meet and I need some details off everyone that is bringing a car to the stand.

These are: full name, make and model of car (could guess that one :lol: ) reg number, year of manufacture.

I have until the 12th may to get this returned so if everyone could pm me the above detail it would be appreciated.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Duffy said:


> I have until the 12th may to get this returned so if everyone could pm me the above detail it would be appreciated.


Most of us will be in one place that weekend if you want to pop up :wink:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > I have until the 12th may to get this returned so if everyone could pm me the above detail it would be appreciated.
> ...


Had mentioned to Trev that I may pop up on the Saturday and see everyone  although I dont know what the 3G service is like up there to e-mail it off :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

There will be wifi at the hotel Lee


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

PM sent Lee..............as I won't be on the trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> PM sent Lee..............as I won't be on the trip [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Cheers jimmy appreciated mate


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> There will be wifi at the hotel Lee


Problem solved. Get a dodgy signal on my mobile at the best of times :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

bugger it ill come along :lol: the missus will let me and she might be there now shes graduated uni [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

i have a taste for those donuts again haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

That's good news wee man be good to see you again


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > There will be wifi at the hotel Lee
> ...


Just like the owner :wink:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Donuts !!! He's going to be like a beach ball with arms if he keeps going on eating them


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Donuts !!! He's going to be like a beach ball with arms if he keeps going on eating them


He's built like half a kit-kat :? :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Donuts !!! He's going to be like a beach ball with arms if he keeps going on eating them
> ...


ive been called a matchstick before but not half a kit cat...i like it :lol: i am trying to build upto more of a kit kat chunky level :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You better before the karting you have a good advantage over us kid


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Need every advangate i can get for the Wacky Races :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This ones going to be well behaved I think, once your on the outside track with a little more power under your bum :lol: 
Sore hitting the wall at speed :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: you been over there practicing already trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> :lol: you been over there practicing already trev?


 :lol: never had time been working all the flippen time  off this Friday & Monday though might have a drive across :lol: :wink:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: you been over there practicing already trev?
> ...


That I can believe! :lol: :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, 
Sounds like an interesting event. Not a ttoc member but would like to meet you guys there if that is OK? 
Auti TT roadster KN 09 PKZ


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

missile said:


> Hi,
> Sounds like an interesting event. Not a ttoc member but would like to meet you guys there if that is OK?
> Auti TT roadster KN 09 PKZ


That's no problem get yourself along


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

missile said:


> Hi,
> Sounds like an interesting event. Not a ttoc member but would like to meet you guys there if that is OK?
> Auti TT roadster KN 09 PKZ


Hi Missile, I'll add your name to the list. Everyone that went last year had a really good day. What part of Scotland are you from?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Put Hev and I down for this


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

phope said:


> Put Hev and I down for this


Hi phope, will do, can you pm me car details?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Put Hev and I down for this
> ...


Skoda avant 150 bhp :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Duffy said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Originally from the lang toon but we live in Aberfreeze.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


I hate Skoda...i got well and truely smoked by a Fabia VRs last night :x :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Skoda avant 150 bhp :wink:


I hate Skoda...i got well and truely smoked by a Fabia VRs last night :x :lol:
 tell us you were walking Darron :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Walking and on crutches Darron??


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Duffy said:


> Walking and on crutches Darron??


And two left feet :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: unfortunately not  i think it was heavily modified though since it went toe to toe with an evo from the lights. thats my excuse anyway :roll:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

dzTT said:


> :lol: unfortunately not  i think it was heavily modified though since it went toe to toe with an evo from the lights. thats my excuse anyway :roll:


That was just Trev nipping out for a pint of Milk...


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: unfortunately not  i think it was heavily modified though since it went toe to toe with an evo from the lights. thats my excuse anyway :roll:
> ...


...............and sausages :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> :lol: unfortunately not  i think it was heavily modified though since it went toe to toe with an evo from the lights. thats my excuse anyway :roll:


Wheres the hang your head in shame for being beaten by a Skoda smiley............


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Duffy said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: unfortunately not  i think it was heavily modified though since it went toe to toe with an evo from the lights. thats my excuse anyway :roll:
> ...


Haha you guys know how to cheer me up  :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Wonder if a remote control TT would take Darron at the lights :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Bring it along and we will find out :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Old mrs Flannigain with her zimmer could take him at the lights :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Just being nice to the old dear :roll:

Dont know if ill make it up for this show just seen the date clashes with Zoe working at a gig so she may need me to drop her off...pick up is alright dont think it finishes til midnight.

what time this show start again?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Just being nice to the old dear :roll:
> 
> Dont know if ill make it up for this show just seen the date clashes with Zoe working at a gig so she may need me to drop her off...pick up is alright dont think it finishes til midnight.
> 
> what time this show start again?


We've to be up there for 10am mate


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Did we not meet up between 9 and 10 the last time? We should probably try to get through early doors to get a good pitch.

Don't see the show going on too late though Darren - didn't it die down by mid/late afternoon?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> Did we not meet up between 9 and 10 the last time? We should probably try to get through early doors to get a good pitch.
> 
> Don't see the show going on too late though Darren - didn't it die down by mid/late afternoon?


Site opens at 10 so if we're there for 10 should be ok for a decent site, although I think it's all pre planned by the organisers.

Think of the donuts Darron!! :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Duffy said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Did we not meet up between 9 and 10 the last time? We should probably try to get through early doors to get a good pitch.
> ...


Haha I'll try. Ill ask tonight to see whats happening. If i cant make it through for the stand then Ill still come through to see everyone since I'll have nothing else to do anyway


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well you'll all be pleased to hear the club stand application has been sent off and acknowledged by the organisers of this meet. Need to try and remember and do the bank transfer tomorrow for our fee or we maybe in a field by ourselves :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Abe said:
> ...


Hopefully you can make it up mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

rite i should be ok for this one, Zoe said she can get the train to the stadium for the gig on the sunday. so fingers crossed all should be good.

got the car booked in for a free audi service on tuesday and trying to persuade them to lend me a TT for a courtesy car :roll: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> rite i should be ok for this one, Zoe said she can get the train to the stadium for the gig on the sunday. so fingers crossed all should be good.
> 
> got the car booked in for a free audi service on tuesday and trying to persuade them to lend me a TT for a courtesy car :roll: :lol:


Glad to hear it mate.

What dealer do you use for your servicing? Sure sterling has a TT


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Duffy said:


> Well you'll all be pleased to hear the club stand application has been sent off and acknowledged by the organisers of this meet. Need to try and remember and do the bank transfer tomorrow for our fee or we maybe in a field by ourselves :lol: :lol:


Excellent  Do you want money now or is it okay on the day?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Well you'll all be pleased to hear the club stand application has been sent off and acknowledged by the organisers of this meet. Need to try and remember and do the bank transfer tomorrow for our fee or we maybe in a field by ourselves :lol: :lol:
> ...


Transfer made to the organisers 

On the day is fine Abe, it was only £2 a head to book the club stand......plus I'll need plenty of change for the donut stands :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Purrfik


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

aye its in at stirling, ill keep my fingers crossed. its costing me £15 qhich is cheaper than it was the last time i needed one so ill wait and see.

Ill bring £40 for my donuts, the rest of you can please yourself :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Ill bring £40 for my donuts, the rest of you can please yourself :roll: :lol:


 £40 take it your not having lunch then


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Little something to wet your appetite Darron :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

If you're at Volksfling get yerself to the Brattywagon.

Currywurst, Bratwurst and Chips. My treats for the month all in one go :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> If you're at Volksfling get yerself to the Brattywagon.
> 
> Currywurst, Bratwurst and Chips. My treats for the month all in one go :lol:


Now we're talking Abe! think I may need plenty of change for volksfling as well


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

didnt get a TT courtesy car today  but got an A4 Black Edition estate instead its got every bloody gadget under the sun on it :lol:










Its some machine donsnt feel as big as it is when your driving it


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

think it would take the A3 at the lights :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: nah the automatic makes it very slow to start with so i think i may be able to take it from the lights in the A3 :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm still up for this one.....should be a good day 

Think I'll skip breakfast before I leave :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hopefully will be good weather by then :lol:

we just doing the same as last year and meeting at Baxters, Kelty for 9ish?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah Daz seems like the best place to meet as its easy enough to find. Everyone ok with Being there for 9?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Baxters at 9 fine with me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Lee could meet you at Dulloch up by the bowling centre, then we could head onto the M90 if your up for it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Think I'll skip breakfast before I leave :roll:


 :lol: :lol: and pigs might fly, bring the toast if your not having it


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

dzTT said:


> hopefully will be good weather by then :lol:
> 
> we just doing the same as last year and meeting at Baxters, Kelty for 9ish?


Baxters good for me2


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Lee could meet you at Dulloch up by the bowling centre, then we could head onto the M90 if your up for it


Yeah say 8.45ish at the bowling centre then?

Heard from the organisers tonight, should have our entry numbers out in the post soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem lee see you there


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Entry numbers are here


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Duffy said:


> Entry numbers are here


Why have they got Trev's age on Lee :roll:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Entry numbers are here
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Entry numbers are here
> ...


Cause the don't go up high enough to put yours on


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I shall be travelling down from Aberfreeze. What is the story about admission. Do we pay on the gate or what?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

missile said:


> I shall be travelling down from Aberfreeze. What is the story about admission. Do we pay on the gate or what?


Hi Missile, yes you will need to pay an admittance fee at the gate, from memory it's £2. I've covered the £2 a head for the club stand already


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not gonna be able to make it to this any more unfortunately folks  
Zoe wants me to go to the gig shes set up so I'll try catch up with everyone another time.

Have a good one

Dazz


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I now have a stock of the Number Plate Surrounds ready for collection from Errol. If you'd like some, please let me know and i'll put them aside for you


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Dazz look what your missing out on at Volksfling :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn it! i was doing nothing yesterday as well I should have came down :lol:


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Mate,

I aint a full member on here yet, but i am just down near Edinburgh and would love to come along to some of your meets...

I have a 2009 audi TTS, in Brilliant red etc..usual silk nappa leather etc...mag ride

Please advise of what i need to do to come along and to join up etc.

thanks again

Danny


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

DannyH76 said:


> Mate,
> 
> I aint a full member on here yet, but i am just down near Edinburgh and would love to come along to some of your meets...
> 
> ...


Hi Danny,

Another red TT at shows is always welcome 

I'll add your name to the list, we're meeting at Baxsters at the Kelty junction at 9am before heading up to Errol.

Errol is a big meet so you've chosen the right one for your first


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Mate,..

kool, i will be there,... its a red TTSm TRX 408D is its plate, a 2009 model...
just hope the weather holds out til then.

cheers

danny.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Ideal, look forward to seeing you there Danny.

Lee


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Danny,

We're also trying to arrange karting if your interested in that?


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

yeh mate am up for that too,... am injured from afghan mate, but can still do most things

cheers

oh and got your text.

danny


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

DannyH76 said:


> yeh mate am up for that too,... am injured from afghan mate, but can still do most things
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...


Just put a update post on the karting up mate. June the 24th so hopefully you can make it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Any of you lot fancy meeting up for the Motorfair thing at Knockhill on the 16th or 17th June?
I've got a season pass for knockhill so I should be going along anyway just wondered if anyone else will be going.

Dazz


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Any of you lot fancy meeting up for the Motorfair thing at Knockhill on the 16th or 17th June?
> I've got a season pass for knockhill so I should be going along anyway just wondered if anyone else will be going.
> 
> Dazz


Think I'll be up on the 16th with the little man mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool, i'll give you a shout when i figure out what day im heading up


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Cool, i'll give you a shout when i figure out what day im heading up


Send you a pm mate


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking forward to this one, last years was a good day 

Hopefully we get a good turnout.......and some nice flags 8)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Rather late in the day but is there room for one more TT?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

blackers said:


> Rather late in the day but is there room for one more TT?


Hello James, good to hear from you  Someone must have been psychic your name's already on the post 

NAMES
Duffy
Trev
Blackers
Abe
JimmyF
Danny
Missile
Genie
Phope

It'll be good to see you and the family again.......you still got the flags 

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just call me mystic meg!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Duffy said:


> Just call me mystic meg!! :lol: :lol:


I've heard she's fond of a steak burger as well :roll: :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

jimmyf said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Rather late in the day but is there room for one more TT?
> ...


Hello Jimmy,

Thanks  , only me this time, Karen & Adrian are in London at the moment.

Will bring the flags along with me [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Just call me mystic meg!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Remember the side order of chips Jimmy :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks  , only me this time, Karen & Adrian are in London at the moment.

Will bring the flags along with me [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Cheers[/quote]

That's a shame Karen's always good company and Justin's good for a wind-up :lol: :lol:

Anne's up for this one (I need a driver, got a party on the Saturday night  ) :mrgreen:

Let's hope the weather is good to us :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Duffy said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Duffy said:
> ...


........plenty salt & vinegar  :lol: :lol:


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

hey, i may have to pull out mate, as i will have the wee man that weekend, is there any more meets before and after this one?? as i am keen to get amongst the meets.

cheers

danny


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

DannyH76 said:


> hey, i may have to pull out mate, as i will have the wee man that weekend, is there any more meets before and after this one?? as i am keen to get amongst the meets.
> 
> cheers
> 
> danny


Hey Danny, no bother if you have too pull out, understandable if you have your son but would be good to see you if you can. Let me know either when when you know mate


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

will do mate,...

on another note, how do i sell something on here mate?


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

av tried to get hold of Jae that the site tells you to do, but erm,... gettin no where...

its a Mk1 TT 225, Black interrior rear window shelf i have for sale,.... open to offers around £100. As its no longer needed as i now have a mk2 TTS.

Please help mate.

cheers

danny


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DannyH76 said:


> av tried to get hold of Jae that the site tells you to do, but erm,... gettin no where...
> 
> its a Mk1 TT 225, Black interrior rear window shelf i have for sale,.... open to offers around £100. As its no longer needed as i now have a mk2 TTS.
> 
> ...


Jae doesn't run the site anymore he sold out. To sell something you need to be an established member with a larger post count.


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

ah ok, cheers mate,... any idea as to how many posts??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Classified lol


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Abe said:


> I now have a stock of the Number Plate Surrounds ready for collection from Errol. If you'd like some, please let me know and i'll put them aside for you


Wee reminder that I'll have these with me, either place an order on the TTOC shop for collection or PM me


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

DannyH76 said:


> ah ok, cheers mate,... any idea as to how many posts??


Hi Danny, think its something like 200 posts or a quick way round it is to join the TTOC, membership opens up all of the features of ttf forum straight away plus you get all I the benefits of being a TTOC member


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Mate,

Just joined via the online shop and got a years online membership...

what happens now? paid via paypal..

please advise...

danny


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Follow the instructions in you order update and hey presto


----------



## mrbroons (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and TTs, still looking for the right one.

Would it be ok if I get away from work to head up to the show pick your brains about the mk2 2.0?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mrbroons said:


> I'm new to the forum and TTs, still looking for the right one.
> 
> Would it be ok if I get away from work to head up to the show pick your brains about the mk2 2.0?


I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, trying to follow the instructions now,....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just post here and that's it

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

mrbroons said:


> I'm new to the forum and TTs, still looking for the right one.
> 
> Would it be ok if I get away from work to head up to the show pick your brains about the mk2 2.0?


Hi mrbroon, feel free mate, plenty of the mk2 boys will be there that day to have a blether with, look forward to seeing you there


----------



## mrbroons (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, will try and head up and introduce myself.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

mrbroons said:


> Thanks, will try and head up and introduce myself.


Look forward to seeing you there mate


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Afternoon, sunshine on Leith at present 8)

I will have two TTOC flags with me in the TT.

Unfortunately I will not be at evenTT12 so am I able to leave them with someone else at the end of the meet?

Cheers
James


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

blackers said:


> Afternoon, sunshine on Leith at present 8)
> 
> I will have two TTOC flags with me in the TT.
> 
> ...


James you can leave them with me if that's ok as we'll be down for EvenTT12. Can bring them back up afterwards if they usually live north of the border.

Thomas


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Brilliant, thanks Thomas


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening all, just a little reminder for the meet point for sunday. Baxters at the Kelty junction at 9am sharp


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

See you up at baxters lee


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hope the weather takes a nice turn for the weekend folks. Take plenty of pics and someone pleaseeeeee bing me back some donuts :roll:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I completely forgot that i'm in hospital on Friday so I just hope I am okay to be at Errol.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> I completely forgot that i'm in hospital on Friday so I just hope I am okay to be at Errol.


That's too bad Thomas  Fingers crossed you can make it


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all, still okay for 9am at Baxters??

Looks like forecast says wee bit of rain early [smiley=bigcry.gif] then drying up 

See you there

Martin


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Might need wellies


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Aiming for Baxter's at 9  late one tonight though :roll:

Fingers crossed for the weather :-|


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sure you'll be there in plenty time mate  doesn't late one equal no time to polish the motor? :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

genie_v1 said:


> Hi all, still okay for 9am at Baxters??
> 
> Looks like forecast says wee bit of rain early [smiley=bigcry.gif] then drying up
> 
> ...


Yeah looks a bit like umbrella weather but finger cross 

See you at baxters


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

missile said:


> Might need wellies


Hopefully not, car will get dirty if its muddy :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

OK for you guys with 4 wheel drive, I might need a push if I get stuck.


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Managed to get myself back on track for tomorrow so will meet you guys somewhere past Perth and just join the rolling convoy


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> Managed to get myself back on track for tomorrow so will meet you guys somewhere past Perth and just join the rolling convoy


Nice one Thomas, Ill probably be somewhere near the back behind the big boys :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Everyone up bright and early?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Good morning 

It's dry through here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have a great day folks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Suns splitting the trees here just heading up to asdas for a six pack ( coke)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Great to see everyone 

A few photos, lots of red and white TTs









Ready to set off from Baxters









TTs all in a row









Do you want to buy a number plate holder?


















Some very nice TR6s









A prowler, one of onlty 2 in Scotland

Cannae find the flags! Will keep looking


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

What's that coming over the hill?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wheres my donuts????? :lol:

Looks like it was a bit wet on the way there, sorry I missed it hopefully make the next one


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

It was a good day Dazz.............sorry, Lee cleaned out the donut van :lol: :lol:


----------

